# Chose to do the 3 year II membership of $99 to be able to use up my 2020 points...



## chemteach (Dec 12, 2020)

I decided today to pay for the 3 year II membership and do an exchange now for my leftover 2020 points.  I'm going to reserve something for 2021 or 2022, purchase eplus, and then watch for a decent trade in II to use up my 2020 points instead of having the use of the points for a 10 month out exchange in Diamond.  Chose this path because I always plan in advance, so the 10 month out usage that Diamond is offering isn't worth it for me.  Won't know if the strategy has worked until I make a reservation for 2021 or 2022 that I actually want...  But I figure the $99 membership fee for 3 years, the $69 eplus charge and the $200ish exchange fee will (hopefully) be worth having the flexibility.  I usually travel to Mexico over winter, so hoping to be able to use the exchange for that.  I believe you can use the eplus for up to a year after the date of the exchange travel - but it may only for a year after the date of the first exchange.  I'll have to check that part out...

Good luck to all with the new exchange system for Diamond Club points.  If anyone knows the eplus rules, would love to know!  I'll post if I find out before I see anything here.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 12, 2020)

Found the details on II:
"For Members who wish to change their Host Accommodations subsequent to receiving a Confirmation, but without canceling their Confirmation, E-Plus is available to allow Individual Members to “retrade” their original Confirmation, up to a total of three times, upon the payment of an additional fee. The use of E-Plus may be purchased at any time, commencing at the time an exchange request is initially placed and continuing up to five (5) days following the issuance of a Confirmation, so long as the purchase is prior to the first date of occupancy of the Host Accommodations and the Host Resort is in good standing with II.* E-Plus may be used to secure up to three (3) retrades of the Member’s Host Accommodations and/or vacation periods at any time, up to 12 months after the first date of occupancy of the Host Accommodations associated with the original Confirmation* (the “E-Plus Usage Window”). Once established, the E-Plus Usage Window does not change upon any subsequent retrade. "

So the expiration will be 12 months after the date I exchange for.  Now to figure out how the "value" of the deposit might change with E-plus....


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 15, 2020)

Where did you find a $99 3-year II membership, please? Is that for members that had been with II through a Diamond corporate account? I'm a Diamond owner, but always had a personally funded II account.

Thanks.

Sheila


----------



## chemteach (Dec 15, 2020)

sfwilshire said:


> Where did you find a $99 3-year II membership, please? Is that for members that had been with II through a Diamond corporate account? I'm a Diamond owner, but always had a personally funded II account.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sheila


I think it's for members of "The Club."  You could call II and ask about it.  Perhaps they might extend it to Diamond deeded weeks owners?


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 15, 2020)

chemteach said:


> I think it's for members of "The Club."  You could call II and ask about it.  Perhaps they might extend it to Diamond deeded weeks owners?


Regular membership is $99 per year, $252 for three years. That’s a great deal! 
And EPlus is the greatest benefit imaginable. Three “free” retrades for $59


----------



## clipper (Dec 17, 2020)

Today, I also renewed our II membership for 3 yrs at $99.  I thought I could only get this deal by phone but when I logged into our II account, I saw the option to renew for this price.  It took me a while to understand my options as you can see below.  I finally figured out that I needed to select the additional button under the 3-year membership.  

I also opted for 2 yrs of Interval Gold at 50% discount because we often go on ShortStay exchanges.   For that, I also had to click on the button for 50% discount under the 2-year option.  Even though it says "You must select 2 years of Interval membership to be eligible for this discount", I was able to select 3 yrs of II membership.





Only after I clicked on all 4 buttons did I see the prices I wanted at the bottom:  $99 + $64 = $163.  By the way, I received the $99 for 3-year renewal offer in the mail sometime ago.  It said "Respond by:  12-22-20".


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 17, 2020)

clipper said:


> Today, I also renewed our II membership for 3 yrs at $99.  I thought I could only get this deal by phone but when I logged into our II account, I saw the option to renew for this price.  It took me a while to understand my options as you can see below.  I finally figured out that I needed to select the additional button under the 3-year membership.
> 
> I also opted for 2 yrs of Interval Gold at 50% discount because we often go on ShortStay exchanges.   For that, I also had to click on the button for 50% discount under the 2-year option.  Even though it says "You must select 2 years of Interval membership to be eligible for this discount", I was able to select 3 yrs of II membership.
> 
> ...


That's great!  Hope I have the offer.

Edit, nope, I don’t have that offer on my personal account.


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 18, 2020)

clipper said:


> Today, I also renewed our II membership for 3 yrs at $99.  I thought I could only get this deal by phone but when I logged into our II account, I saw the option to renew for this price.  It took me a while to understand my options as you can see below.  I finally figured out that I needed to select the additional button under the 3-year membership.
> 
> I also opted for 2 yrs of Interval Gold at 50% discount because we often go on ShortStay exchanges.   For that, I also had to click on the button for 50% discount under the 2-year option.  Even though it says "You must select 2 years of Interval membership to be eligible for this discount", I was able to select 3 yrs of II membership.
> 
> ...


I guess I don't have the offer, since there is no additional button showing under the 3 year. Thanks for showing your screen shot.

Might call if I get time.

Sheila


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 18, 2020)

If they offer to a new enrollee, I would join


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 18, 2020)

I actually went back and looked again and I had an offer for 50% off platinum so I took two years.  $69 per year


----------



## clipper (Dec 19, 2020)

GrayFal said:


> I actually went back and looked again and I had an offer for 50% off platinum so I took two years.  $69 per year



I checked my previous emails from II.  We have 2 II accounts:  a gold level with DRI and a standard level for our other timeshares.  The 3-yr renewal for $99 was sent by mail with reference to our II account with DRI.  The 2-yr upgrade offer at 50% discount was sent via email, referring to our standard account.

On my last phone call with an II rep, I asked if I could use the 3-yr renewal offer on our standard account.  She said no but I could call II after Jan 3rd to request that they merge our 2 II accounts.  The next time I logged into II, I realized that she put both accounts under one login ID.  I now have a dropdown list on the top menu that allows me to switch back and forth between our 2 II accounts.  Quite convenient actually.  Anyway, when I checked my renewal options a few days ago, that's when I saw the screen shot that I posted above.  I don't know what that page looked like before the II rep put both accounts under one login ID.

Just providing as much info as I can for anyone trying to figure out if they qualify for the same deals.


----------



## chemteach (Dec 19, 2020)

I went to make a reservation, and eplus was not an option.  I called II, and they said it was because I was using 2020 points for a 2022 week, so eplus couldn't be used.  I then went to reserve a 2021 week to see if I could purchase eplus, and again eplus didn't show up.  Does anyone know if eplus is not allowed with Diamond?


----------



## clipper (Dec 20, 2020)

I don't know if eplus was ever available with Diamond.  I've only used eplus once and it was with our non-DRI account.  I just assumed it was available with DRI too.  I can see now that the eplus option appears in our non-DRI account but not in the DRI account.  

That's disappointing


----------



## youppi (Dec 20, 2020)

eplus has never been available for DRI points members.
It's also written in the eplus FAQ.


----------



## Kozman (Feb 4, 2021)

Extended our II membership by 3 years for $110.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2021)

I also don't think there is any real value in Gold membership. ShortStays are questionable at best and inventory is limited and last minute. Platinum is a great benefit if you use guest certificates, buy getaways and upgrade when trading.


----------

